# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 08:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 10:18)

Bons dias ...novo mês ...começa com sol e nuvens,as noites continuam fresquinhas ,com 17.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 12:58)

Boas...meio nublado e bom ambiente na rua ,com 18.4ºC...maravilha de temperatura...sabem bem andar na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 14:26)

Continuação de uma boa tarde ,sol e nuvens ,com 20.5ºC e brisa em movimento .


----------



## huguh (1 Jun 2018 às 16:14)

muito escuro a Oeste, já ouvi 2 trovões ao longe... vamos ver se vem praqui, não me parece


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2018 às 16:24)

Por Viseu também se vão ouvindo trovões das células a Norte e a Sudeste.


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2018 às 17:04)

Chuva forte acompanhada de vento forte e alguma trovoada.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jun 2018 às 18:05)

depois de uma manha de nevoeiro, agora no caminho para minha casa chuva e alguns trovões, continua ameno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 18:05)

Boas ...grande ventania que se levantou ,sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

Boas...ainda vento moderado de NW e a ficar fresco,céu pouco nublado ,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2018 às 21:02)

Em Vilar De Maçada, Vila Real, Portugal.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2018 às 21:08)

Boas,

Aguaceiro de gotas grossas neste momento na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


Edit: relâmpago a sul


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jun 2018 às 21:31)

Parece que filmaram uma wall cloud em Vilar De Maçada, Vila Real, Portugal 

Wall cloud


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2018 às 22:05)

Boas...algumas nuvens e vento fresco,com 14.7ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## cookie (2 Jun 2018 às 07:46)

Ontem em viagem para trás os montes, pelas 18;00 pensei que na zona de Alijó iria ocorrer algum fenomeno extremo... julgo que seria uma Wall cloud... assustadora... Ia conduzir e não consegui tirar fotos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk

Edit. E cá está

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1765280930231243&id=475066375919378


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2018 às 12:40)

Boas ...hoje já com um cherinho de ,manhã limpa...de momento vão aparecendo nuvens ,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jun 2018 às 16:52)

Boas ontem ao fim da tarde a trovoada ainda deu Uma boa rega com queda de granizo.perto de.Oliveira hospital.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2018 às 17:06)

Boas ...hoje mais quente para os friorentos ,com 25.0ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2018 às 19:46)

Boas ...céu limpo e o vento de WNW a chegar em força ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2018 às 22:31)

Boas...céu limpo e a brisa mais fraca ,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2018 às 10:23)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo fresquinho ...muito bom ,com 19.0ºC e o céu vai ficando nublado .


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Jun 2018 às 11:49)

Boas , manha de chuviscos por aqui , esta fresco , sigo com 14.3.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2018 às 13:41)

Boas ...continuação de bom ambiente na rua ,sol e nuvens,com 20.9ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Cesar (3 Jun 2018 às 15:58)

manha algo nublada, agora sol entre nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2018 às 17:41)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e o dia continua bem arejado ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (3 Jun 2018 às 19:44)

está uma escuridão a Este e Norte que até mete medo  embora pareça que não vá dar em nada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2018 às 21:37)

Boas...céu limpo e a brisa fresca em força,depois nublado o céu de momento novamente limpo ,com 14.2ºC...a descer bem.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2018 às 16:54)

Boas ...parece que vamos ter uma semana fresquinha e alguma ,sei que é contra a vontade de muita gente ,mas eu adoro este tempo ,dia muito nublado e bem arejado,já aconteceu alguns chuviscos ao longo do dia,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Dia de aguaceiros.










Por agora não chove, mas não deve tardar muito,11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

Boas...por cá continua nublado e vento fresco,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2018 às 22:11)

Boas...passou por aqui uma nuvem  mais mijona ,ficou-se por alguns momentos de chuva fraca ,com 13.7ºC e o vento mais fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jun 2018 às 13:23)

Boas chuva fraca pela Serra e nevoeiro cerrado , muito embora por vezes a precipitacao seja mais forte, hoje estavam 8 graus , ontem no mesmo local 1100 mts estavam 7 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2018 às 14:17)

Boas...por cá continua o tempo cinzentão ...alguns chuviscos duranta a noite,o penico não contabilizou nada...mas o balde de apanhar a do telhado estava cheio ,com 17.1ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## Tonton (5 Jun 2018 às 17:54)

A trovoada anda perto de Bragança:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

Boas...por cá continua nublado ,com 14.5ºC e algum vento de W.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2018 às 14:41)

Boas ...hoje mais quente ,só hoje ,amanhã já voltamos aos fresquinho natural ,sol e nuvens ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2018 às 17:00)

Boas ...mais sol e quente,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2018 às 19:46)

Boas ...neste momento céu limpo pela zona ,vento de NW aumentar,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2018 às 21:56)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2018 às 10:20)

Boas ...as nuvens vão chegando ,sol quando aparece é  quente,com 18.7ºC...voltamos ao fresqinho natural .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2018 às 14:59)

Boas ...por enquanto não passa do muito nublado ,com 18.1ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

Boas ...já chuvisca ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2018 às 17:05)

Tarde de chuva.

Agora.





No passado 30 de maio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2018 às 18:13)

Boas...continua o céu muito nublado ,a chuva é só chuviscos de vez em quando ,com 16.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

*15ºC*
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas.
Acumulado: *4.8mm*


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

Dan disse:


> Tarde de chuva.
> 
> Agora.
> 
> ...


Tudo bem verdinho; a segunda parece tirada nos Açores...


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

*13.6ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca.
*11.9mm*

Acima dos 20mm nesta estação, no concelho de Oliveira de Frades
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOLIVEIR6


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

*12.8ºC*
A chuva intensificou-se na última hora, já *16.5mm* de acumulado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

Boas ....pegou ,por cá continua,embora sempre fraca ,com 14.9ºC e 1.0mm...nevoeiro .


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2018 às 10:37)

*12.9ºC*, céu nublado, algum vento.
Ainda choveu bem durante a noite, acumulou *11.2mm*.
Ontem ficou-se pelos 20.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2018 às 11:50)

Boas ...neste momento alguns chuviscos ,alguma de noite ,com 17.3ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.6ºC / 19.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## pedro303 (8 Jun 2018 às 12:44)

Por Viseu está a chover bem e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Jun 2018 às 13:39)

muito vento e bem escuro a sul
ainda não chove mas está quase


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2018 às 14:03)

*12.7ºC,* recomeça a chover.
Não esperava tanta chuva nestes dois dias, mas ainda bem, já que Maio foi muito seco por aqui.
Acumulado:* 15.8mm*


----------



## tomalino (8 Jun 2018 às 15:34)

Célula a chegar a Torre de Moncorvo (fotografia do meu Pai):





Imagem de radar do IPMA:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2018 às 16:23)

Boas...a tarde têm sido só nublada...de momento aguaceiros puxados a vento,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

Boas ...fim de tarde...já com sol e nuvens ,com 17.4ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2018 às 21:32)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 13.9ºC...minima por momentos do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 10:59)

Boas ...manhã limpa...de momento aumentar as nuvens ,o sol quando aparece ...bem quente,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 18.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 14:35)

Boas...só nublado ,algum vento de SWW,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 15:36)

Boas...já aconteceu um aguaceiro espontâneo ...só dei para molhar a estrada ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 19:31)

Boas ...a chegar alguma .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 20:24)

Boas...a rega ainda foi de 2.0mm,céu mais aberto e vento fraco,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2018 às 22:20)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento e céu pouco nublado ,com 14.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 19.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2018 às 19:34)

Um passeio ontem pela Serra da Estrela.

Chuva e nevoeiro. Tudo verde e fresco, mesmo muito fresco no topo.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2018 às 19:40)

Bastante nevoeiro e alguma chuva também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

Boas ...há nascença do dia...céu limpo ,aumento de nuvens a partir do meio da manhã  até ficar muito nublado,o sol durante a tarde já vai aparecendo,vento aumentar de WNW...sabe bem ,com 21.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 19.0mm e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2018 às 19:20)

Boas ...sol e já com céu mais limpo,brisa de WNW a correr ,muito bom...está a ter os dias contados ,está há porta ,com 20.0ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Boas hoje dia com ceu ja com algumas abertas .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2018 às 21:33)

Boas...brisa fresca WNW a passar ,céu limpo ,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2018 às 14:51)

Boas ...já se vai apresentando ...agora é sempre a subir ,mal para alguns ,manhã limpa...tarde mais nublada ,com 25.2ºC e algum vento de NNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2018 às 17:15)

Boas ...a máxima prevista é de 26.0ºC...está no ponto,ceu mais limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

Boas ...a brisa a aumentar ,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Boas ,hoje ja mais quente apesar de algum.nevoeiro na Serra. Sigo com 16.6.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2018 às 22:30)

Boas...brisa de NW a correr com fresco natural,muito bom ,com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 10:40)

Boas ...de ontem para hoje...já aumentaram um grau na máxima,para 29.0ºC ,ai ai ai ...já não gosto ,céu limpinho e a temperatura a subir,com 22.8ºC e vento fraquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 12:45)

Boas ...vai subindo ,com 26.2ºC...a entrar com a força toda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 15:21)

Boas ...ainda com vontade de subir mais ,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 19:21)

Boas ...limpo e o sol ainda ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2018 às 20:14)

O dia começou com nevoeiro, mas o resto do dia o sol brilhou e quase sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 21:37)

Boas...vai começando aparecendo as primeiras noites tropicais ,ainda com 22.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2018 às 22:25)

Boas...brisa de NW mais acelarada ,com 21.2ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Jun 2018 às 22:44)

Boas hoje ja aqueceu pela Serra cerca dad 12.30 estavam 21 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2018 às 11:47)

Boas ...hoje já não falha ,hoje é a trabalhar...para a máxima do ano ,acabou-se o bom tempo ,com 25.8ºC e o sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2018 às 13:52)

Boas ...estou a gostar desta saída do GFS...será verdade ,será que este verão...será como estou a pensar ,vai subindo,com 28.3ºC e o vento a ficar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2018 às 15:27)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Jun 2018 às 16:29)

Boas tardes, pela Cova da Beira o céu está limpo com a temperatura rondar os 27ºC, com vento do quadrante NE.
Pela Serra ainda perduram uns mantos de neve, chamadas as geleiras, numa caminhada a uma semana atrás, passei por uma a 1600m altura, perto dos Piornos, mais escondida do sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2018 às 17:07)

Boas ...pela primeira vez esta Primavera...a poucos dias de entrar o Verão,a passar dos trinta ,muito bom as últimas semanas,com pouco ar quente ,com 30.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2018 às 22:18)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ,noite ainda morna com um ligeira brisa de NW...vai ajudando a descer a temperatura ,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 10:55)

Boas ...atacar ,com 27.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 12:28)

Boas ...hoje foi fácil chegar aos trinta ...já lá bateu e recuou ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jun 2018 às 13:44)

Boas  na Serra  do açor  já bem quente na encosta virada a sul  e nos 800 mts 25 graus na encosta virada a oeste a temperatura nos 23 graus, aos 1100 nos 22, bastante  nevoeiro para oeste. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 13:51)

Boas ...sufoco ,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 16:31)

Boas...inveja que eu tenho do pessoal do litoral...nesta altura do campeonato ,ambiente fresco e natural no seu melhor ,por aqui já se torra detesto ,com 32.0ºC e já só ar quente .


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

Muito sol e calor, mas a vegeteção ainda bastante verde.


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2018 às 17:57)

Normalmente a floração deste tipo de giesta costuma ser bem mais cedo.








Visível ainda um pequeno neveiro por cima da Serra de Montesinho, já na parte espanhola, junto às torres eólicas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 18:09)

Boas ...vento virou para WNW e aumentou de velocidade ,já vai varrendo o ar  lentamente ,ainda com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 20:02)

Boas...a brisa de NW ajudar ,com 25.5ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2018 às 22:16)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano ,na rua a brisa de NW mais fraca,com 21.1ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jun 2018 às 10:50)

Boas  amanheceu  com nevoeiro pelo sopé da Serra do Açor,  sigo  com 21.graus.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2018 às 12:09)

*23.8ºC
*
Vista para Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2018 às 14:55)

Boas ...sufoco e ar quente ...nunca mais chove ,com 32.5ºC...não se pode com o gajo .


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2018 às 15:05)

Calma, ALBIMETEO, isso ainda vai piorar...







ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...sufoco e ar quente ...nunca mais chove ,com 32.5ºC...não se pode com o gajo .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2018 às 15:06)

*28.7ºC*, vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2018 às 17:54)

*27.3ºC*, já em queda depois duma máxima de *29.8ºC*

A estação do ipma da cidade passou os 30ºC pela primeira vez neste ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2018 às 18:16)

Boas ...deve estar uma maravilha há beira mar ,e por aqui é só ar quente e sol maluco ,não sei quem gosta disto ,com 32.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2018 às 22:36)

Boas...é sempre aumentar...hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano ,corre alguma brisa de NW...com a temperatura a descer devagar ,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2018 às 10:40)

Boas ...hoje é para estorrar ,máxima prevista 35.0ºC....temperatura de inferno ,já começou as noites tropicais ,nem de noite dá sossego ,já vai nos 28.3ºC e o ar aquecer .


----------



## Serrano (17 Jun 2018 às 10:49)

20.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2018 às 12:26)

*26.8ºC*
Céu limpo.
Mínima: *13.3ºC*


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2018 às 14:37)

*30ºC*
Começa o sofrimento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2018 às 15:47)

Boas ...forno ligado com circulação de ar ,com 33.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2018 às 16:08)

*32.1ºC *

Passeio e mergulhinho no Dão, para refrescar.






O carro marcava 33.5ºC em Alcafache.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2018 às 17:52)

O primeiro dia de torreira deste ano vai em alta, já cheguei aos 32,3ºC às 17h15, neste momento com 31,6ºC e 25%HR, pouco vento
(apesar de ter estado a apanhar com temperaturas de inverno desde final de setembro devo dizer que, apesar de tudo, não tinha saudades dos 30ºs)


----------



## Cesar (17 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

Dia autentico de Verão, com algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

*25.1ºC*
Máxima: *32.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2018 às 21:15)

Boas ...o bafo ainda deita ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2018 às 22:36)

Boas ...vento mais de NNE e quente,nova máxima do ano ,com 27.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

*23.1ºC*
Temperatura em ascenção, vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Jun 2018 às 23:15)

Boas dia  bem quente,  a ultrapassar os 32 graus, sigo com 19.8.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2018 às 09:33)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.
*23.5ºC
*
Mínima:  *17.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2018 às 11:27)

*26.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 11:38)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ,mais um dia de inferno ,com 30.5ºC...sol maluco em brasa .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2018 às 13:36)

*29.2ºC*, felizmente não está a subir tanto quanto esperava.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 14:32)

Boas ...temperaturas interessantes há beira mar ...há dias assim ,por aqui nesta altura...já são crónicas ,com 33.2ºC e vento de Este .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 17:01)

Boas ...nuvens altas e o forno ligado ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2018 às 17:47)

*32ºC*, temperatura já em queda após uma máxima de *32.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 18:43)

Boas ...nuvens altas e tempo abafado ,com 32.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2018 às 19:50)

*28.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 21:35)

Boas ...nuvens altas e continua o ambiente abafado ,ainda com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2018 às 22:43)

Boas ...vento aumentou de NNE,já melhor sensação na rua,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 27.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2018 às 10:02)

*23.3ºC*, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo.
Mínima mais quente do ano, *19ºC.*

Vista para Sul, nem uma nuvem no céu!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2018 às 10:20)

Boas ...mais um dia ao ataque ,mais uma noite tropical...terceira noite  seguida ,não há paciência ,com 26.8ºC...é sempre a subir .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2018 às 13:26)

*28.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2018 às 13:29)

Boas ...forno ligado sem circulação de ar ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

Boas ...lá fora...33.0ºC ...nem se ouve os passarinhos a cantar,por falar em passarinhos...hoje fui encontrar no meu quintal na laranjeira,um ninho de melro ...ainda há 4 dias atrás,não havia lá nada .


----------



## Norther (19 Jun 2018 às 16:27)

Pela Cova da Beira a temperatura ronda os 31ºC com uma ligeira brisa de NE e algumas nuvens sobre a serra.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

*31.2ºC*
Máxima do dia(e do ano):* 33ºC*

Alguma nebulosidade a Este e Sudeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Boas ...só ar ...sol ainda bastante quente ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2018 às 19:11)

*28.8ºC*
Céu cada vez mais escuro e nublado a Este.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2018 às 21:59)

*23ºC,* vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Boas ...por aqui ainda perigoso ...quase sem vento ,ambiente na rua bastante quente ,com 27.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.6ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jun 2018 às 23:30)

Boas  hoje pela  serra do açor cerca das 12.30 a carrinha marcava 28 isto a cerca de 900  mts, durante a tarde  chegou aos 39 graus, mas aqui a uma menor altitude,  sigo com 20.1.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Jun 2018 às 03:14)

O dia de ontem foi ventoso durante a manha, á tarde abrandou e ainda surgiu nuvens de trovoada,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 10:16)

Boas ...mais um dia de ,com 26.0ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 12:29)

*31ºC*
Ambiente quente e abafado, bastante nublado a Oeste.

Mínima:* 17.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 14:04)

Boas ...só bafo ,com 32.1ºC e nuvens pelos arredores .


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 14:31)

Ninguém a reportar?





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 14:34)

Sim, ouço aqui os trovões ainda ao longe
muito vento


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

Trovoada mesmo aqui! muita chuva
ventania enorme, vamos ver se ainda tenho bandeiras na janela no fim do dia


----------



## cm3pt (20 Jun 2018 às 15:12)

Trovoada. Fortes rumores. E muitos. Mas está mais para sul


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

Chuva muito forte, muita trovoada
Incrível o temporal que está, nem no inverno 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jun 2018 às 15:29)

A imagem de radar está incrível no interior, assustadora mesmo... Não há fotografias?


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

Impressionante a imagem de radar, deve estar a cair granizo e chuva forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 15:41)

Boas ...com  e quente...grande de inicio da chuva,agora já vai refrescando ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jun 2018 às 15:44)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a imagem de radar, deve estar a cair granizo e chuva forte.



Nota-se também que essa célula está mais ou menos estacionária. Com intensidades de precipitação desta ordem já deve haver problemas nessas zonas. Que monstro!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 15:47)

o pior já passou por aqui. A luz foi-se durante uns momentos.
Parou a chuva e vento, ainda trovoada ao longe. 
Em breve coloco um video.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 15:49)

Pessoal do interior norte 
Cuidado , o radar assinala nos próximos minutos e horas, ecos roxos !
Pode haver estragos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 15:52)

Boas...tão bom este refresco ,e com  e aguaceiros,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2018 às 15:56)

Lamego, há pouco.


Há 1 hora, também em Lamego


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Boas...foi uma queda quase na vertical na temperatura ...quase 10.0ºC ,estava 33.9ºC antes da ,trovoada novamente próxima,com 24.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 16:35)

Ainda se continua a ouvir trovoada ao longe
Vista neste momento para Este


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (20 Jun 2018 às 16:41)

Estive a ver o radar do IPMA e a tempestade formou-se em terra. Como é que é possível? :| Que monstro!


----------



## cm3pt (20 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Imagem de radar do IPMA (radar dinâmico) sobrepoosta com mapa 3D. Mas que grande tempestade cai agora no sopé na Serra da Padrela, a nordeste de Vila Real. Eco roxo no radar.


----------



## cm3pt (20 Jun 2018 às 16:51)

Daniel Ferreira disse:


> Estive a ver o radar do IPMA e a tempestade formou-se em terra. Como é que é possível? :| Que monstro!



Daniel haverá aqui certamente especialistas melhores que eu para explicar. Mas basicamente estas situações de low cut-off (núcleo de ar frio em altitude centrado a oeste-sudoeste de Portugal) combinado com elevadas temperaturas à superfície criam situações de forte instabilidade. A intensidade depende de teor de humidade em altitude e do potencial para desenvolvimento ascendente das nuvens. Em zonas de montanha como Trás-os-montes ou as Beiras a orografia, com montanhas de altitude considerável, ajuda o fluxo de ar ascendente que causa as trovoadas e o granizo. Não é necesária uma grande quantidade de água para formar a tempestade, bastam as condições favoráveis (geopotencial, humidade e movimento convectivo ascendente).


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 16:57)

Impressionante, as imagens de Satélite metem respeito.

Células na região da Serra da Estrela já com Overshooting-top:


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 17:04)

Por volta das 15:20 esteve assim. Não consegui apanhar nenhum relâmpago...
Ainda se ouvem trovões ao longe.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jun 2018 às 17:19)

Ecos roxos por aqui. Granizo, muito vento e trovoada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 17:29)

Boas ...voltamos há primeira forma,já com céu limpo e sol quente ,temperatura a subir,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## pedro303 (20 Jun 2018 às 17:35)

Em Viseu o céu está medonho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2018 às 17:36)

O cenário a norte de Viseu é impressionante. O som dos trovões é constante e a tonalidade do céu é esverdeado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2018 às 17:45)

Por aqui, de facto, o céu está muito muito escuro mas tirando um ronco que mal se ouviu, só isso mesmo.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2018 às 17:49)

Começam a cair pinhas enormes. Com algum granizo á mistura.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

*24ºC.*
Muito vento, algumas pingas grossas, e um relâmpago a Norte.

Vista para Oeste:





Vista para Norte:


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 17:52)

Mais algumas imagens de Lamego


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

Bem, agressividade aí pelo Norte... 






A célula a Norte de Viseu tenho quase a certeza que está a produzir uma bela granizada.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

*21.2ºC*
Está a intensificar, mais chuva e trovoada.
Em Mundão, 5km a Norte de Viseu já caiu uma grande saraivada.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2018 às 18:11)

ouve-se trovões por todo o lado.. nem consigo distinguir de onde vem. tem sido assim toda a tarde
não chove para já


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2018 às 18:17)

Agora, sim, chove e troveja. 
Há pouco, o céu estava assim:


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

Boas. Fotos impressionantes. Por aqui já choveu mas pouco. Agora o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade e está muito forte. Também muito escuro a Oeste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2018 às 18:29)

Com cada estoiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mesmo por cima.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2018 às 18:31)

Eh lá!


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

Está bem agressivo, e a temperatura já vai nos *19ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

Trovoada forte a chegar ao norte do Caramulo. A célula está com elevada rotação


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Temperatura estagnada nos *19ºC.*
A trovoada acalmou, mas continua a chover bem.
4.4mm acumulados no aeródromo entre as 17 e as 18h


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 18:53)

Fotos fantásticas @jotackosta, @Nickname e @ClaudiaRM 
Que medo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 18:54)

Boas...limpo pela zona,escuro para a zona da raia ,vento virou para NW,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2018 às 19:01)

Quando ainda estava a norte.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2018 às 19:06)

A análise das imagens de satélite e de radar permitem constatar que a instabilidade desta tarde nas regiões norte e centro tem a sua génese nos relevos a norte de Cáceres (Espanha) e que progridem para noroeste, cruzando o território de Portugal Continental em direcção ao Litoral Norte. Provavelmente os distritos do Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo irão ser os últimos a serem atingidos por esta instabilidade, lá mais para o final da tarde.
*
Uma segunda linha de instabilidade, girando mais a leste, irá afectar mais os distritos de Vila Real e Bragança nas próximas horas.*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2018 às 19:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Fotos fantásticas @jotackosta, @Nickname e @ClaudiaRM
> Que medo!



As minhas estão manhositas. Foi com o telemóvel e não tenho jeito nenhum. Mas obrigada pela simpatia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 19:42)

Boas ...grande estrondo que está a fazer para os lados da raia,escuridão imensa,de um lado faz sol do outro lado escuro ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jun 2018 às 19:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> As minhas estão manhositas. Foi com o telemóvel e não tenho jeito nenhum. Mas obrigada pela simpatia.


Foram energias de boa sorte vindas directamente da Rússia então? Estão óptimas!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2018 às 19:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Foram energias de boa sorte vindas directamente da Rússia então? Estão óptimas!



Thank you! 
Eu cá tenho cumprido à risca os meus rituais. A minha parte está feita!


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Jun 2018 às 20:17)

Que celula brutal a caminho de castelo branco. Alguem reporta?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jun 2018 às 20:40)

Bem mais fresco agora. Que bom! E que belos cenários.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2018 às 20:55)

Que bem sabe ter* 18.4ºC* a estas horas, depois dos últimos dias...


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jun 2018 às 21:02)

Boas ,  bastante trovoada  pela serra, mas a chuva foi muito pouca para as minhas zonas, há locais para Viseu e Vila Real que  as descargas de granizo foram bastante grandes trazendo estragos. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2018 às 22:12)

Boas...voltou tudo ao normal ,céu limpo e hoje uma brisa mais fresca,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 33.9ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jun 2018 às 00:26)

So para que fiquem cim una ideia da quanidade de granizo que caiu 
Foto Nuno Pereira.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2018 às 03:20)

O ambiente está a ficar explosivo por aqui


----------



## Norther (21 Jun 2018 às 06:38)

Bom dia, por aqui vão se ouvindo uns trovōes e por vezes vai caindo uns ligeiros aguaceiros, a temperatura ronda os 21°C com vento fraco do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jun 2018 às 06:46)

Por aqui aguaceiros e trovoada cerca das 06.00 da manha , sigo com 17.9.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2018 às 07:39)

Boas. Uma noite de trovoada á antiga. Apesar de não ter sido tão forte aqui perto de mim, a serra do Caramulo passou a noite iluminada. Eram raios por todo o lado. Hoje de manhã forte aguaceiro, mas sem granizo. Ainda troveja, mas agora com menos intensidade.

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2018 às 09:49)

*19.7ºC* céu nublado
Choveu bem agora ao início da manhã, acumulados na ordem dos *10mm* aqui na zona.

Mínima: *15.6ºC*


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2018 às 09:52)

Usualmente é 'tromba d'água' o termo utilizado. Mas, vá, inovaram desta vez.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 10:30)

Boas ...um bom dia ,maravilha para se andar na rua,venham mais dias iguais ,com 23.4ºC e nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 12:59)

Boas ...tal como ontem e ,hoje mais cedo ,tão bom este fresco natural ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 13:12)

Boas, caíram quantos mm ontem em Lamego? Há alguma estimativa? Vi  alguém da protecção civil de Lamego a dizer que em 45 minutos choveu o mesmo que chove num mês inteiro no inverno!?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 14:25)

Boas ...hoje foi fraco ,foi só uma descarga de em cinco minutos,desde que limpou,não para de subir ...sol maluco ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 16:18)

Boas ...limpo e sol maluco ,no horizonte nuvens na zona da raia a crescerem bem ,pelo radar vão passar ao lado e noutra estrada ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jun 2018 às 16:55)

Boas. Cenário a SE. Parece estar a cair bem para lá...
A célula sobe na direcção da Estrela.
25.5°C










Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2018 às 17:41)

Amigos , interior norte ...

Cuidado ! O radar está a dar células fortes logo noite (21/22 horas)
Possível granizo, trovoadas...

Eixo ( Porto, Viseu, Vila real, Bragança )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jun 2018 às 17:42)

A bonita célula decidiu rodar para os lados da Guarda 
Por agora ouvem-se trovões ao longe.
28.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

A SE está assim, em Abraveses, Viseu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 18:05)

Pelo que já se vê no radar isto está a prometer bastante pra noite/madrugada...
Acho que só resta saber onde "elas vão cair"


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 18:27)

Belo monstro na Guarda. Esta estação acumulou cerca de 10mm em 10 minutos.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG7


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

A trovoada tem-se mantido a este, sudeste.
Aqui por cima só estas mammatus.








É triste quando o céu está brutal e eu não tenho nem a perícia nem um ângulo de jeito para tirar fotos.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

já pinga grosso por aqui e já se ouviu um trovão ao longe... vem aí


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 18:52)

Aspecto muito agreste pelo Interior Norte.

57 descargas por minuto, praticamente uma a cada 1 segundo!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 18:54)

Mesmo o mapa do IPMA apresenta uma densidade alta de descargas em apenas 5 minutos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 18:55)

Boas ...ambiente na rua pegalhoso ,com 31.1ºC e um sufoco ainda .


----------



## Rafa111 (21 Jun 2018 às 18:58)

Vista actual, para a serra da Estrela:


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2018 às 19:03)

Algo que nunca tinha visto. Relâmpagos nuvem-nuvem entre as mammatus. 

Deixo mais uma foto, pois não param de aparecer novas formações.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2018 às 19:06)

dahon disse:


> Algo que nunca tinha visto. Relâmpagos nuvem-nuvem entre as mammatus.
> 
> Deixo mais uma foto, pois não param de aparecer novas formações.


Fantástico


----------



## invent (21 Jun 2018 às 19:08)

Grande cadência de clarões/relâmpagos para os lados de Fornos de Algodres e Aguiar da Beira, para aí uma média de 1 relâmpago de 3 em 3 segundos, estive a observar durante uns 10 minutos e acho que não houve um único segundo que não deixei de ouvir o barulho dos trovões.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 19:13)

A velocidade e quantidade das descargas é impressionante
http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php

Continua a chover, ainda só as ouço ao longe


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2018 às 19:15)

Muito agressivo o radar, células extensas e com ecos vermelhos/roxos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 19:18)

Impressionante a cadência das DEAs. Pena que isto só aconteça onde não há muita gente para reportar e registar. Ai se isto fosse em Lisboa...


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 19:24)

QUE ESTRONDO agora
A luz ja piscou varias vezes mas ainda não foi abaixo


----------



## jPdF (21 Jun 2018 às 19:28)

Por aqui um céu fantástico...
Céu cheio de mammatus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jun 2018 às 19:29)

Portanto podemos antever que as zonas afetadas ontem p'lo granizo levam hoje uma segunda ronda.


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2018 às 19:30)

A norte está assim e de repente umas rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## jPdF (21 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

Extremo sul da célula...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 19:37)

*40,2mm* na última hora na Guarda


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 19:41)

Isto está a ser incrível! Vários relâmpagos por segundo, nunca vi tal!
Que festival 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

Boas...mais nuvens e já sem o dito cujo lá cima...algum vento a varrer o ar ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## pedro303 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:06)

Vista para norte, Viseu... Estão a cair umas pingas grossas e ouvem-se os trovões ao longe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 20:21)

só terminou agora por aqui, ainda se ouve bastantes trovões ao longe
nunca vi tanto relampago por segundo na vida, incrivel, era mesmo como aparecia nos mapas a frequencia dos relampagos.

nao tirei fotos porque estive sempre a filmar mas não consegui captar diretamente os relampagos visto o contraste da luz e da escuridão que ficou não os deixar ver bem no telemovel..
mas dá para ver a frequencia e quantidade dos mesmos! Vou ver os que ficaram melhor e já meto os videos aqui 

espero que mais alguem por aí tenha captado decentemente o que passou por aqui porque foi digno de se ver!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 20:40)

Boas......por perto,a vir de SSE...muito escuro ,só falta a ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jun 2018 às 20:54)

Mega descarga na Covilhã!
Chuva e granizo de +/- 1 cm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 21:28)

Boas...muita ...pouca...tanto barulho para pouca chuva ,com 23.7ºC...mais fresco .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

Por aqui parece que ela anda a rondar há horas mas até agora só ao longe é fraquito.


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2018 às 21:50)

Que brutalidade. A cadência de relâmpagos é enorme em diversas direções. Muitos intra-nuvens. O céu é dia. O site do blitzortung aqui não apanha grandes raios.

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2018 às 21:55)

Aqui está um pouco do que aconteceu entre as 19.30 e 20h e pouco.

Como disse a quantidade de relampagos era incrivel mas a maior parte deles nem se viam porque eram intra nuvem, penso eu , mas o meu telemóvel tambem não é dos melhores para filmar com a escuridão que ficou. Acima de tudo o que dá para notar melhor é a cadência dos vários pequenos flashes que vão aparecendo na imagem. Não é o melhor mas foi o melhor que consegui 



2 fotos antes da chegada


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2018 às 21:55)

Bem a cadência de relâmpagos é qualquer coisa.  Principalmente a Sudoeste.


----------



## k1d_16 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:56)

Das visões mais fantásticas que tenho... infelizmente sem máquina fotográfica... Covilhã trovoada a SW... relâmpagos constantes


----------



## k1d_16 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:58)

Concelho de Fundão e Pampilhosa da Serra a ser fustigada... neste momento a aproximar do conselho da Covilhã... fantástico


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jun 2018 às 22:04)

Trovoada , bastante flash's e trovoes.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2018 às 22:06)

Segue um pequeno vídeo



Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jPdF (21 Jun 2018 às 22:27)

E chegou a noite...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 22:31)

Boas...rodeado de ...já há muito que não via uma coisa assim ,mas por aqui a não quer aparecer ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

*18.3ºC*, bela chuvada agora, sempre acompanhada pela incessante trovoada...
O aeródromo já acumulou *75mm* em Junho


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2018 às 22:43)

Aproxima-se o 2° round da noite para aqui

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2018 às 22:44)

Agora, sim, a ficar mais forte.


----------



## pedro303 (21 Jun 2018 às 22:57)

Chuva forte e trovões mais próximos

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 23:02)

*Mau tempo: Inundações, quedas de árvores e arrastamento de terras em Vila Real*
21 jun 2018 22:29
A chuva intensa provocou várias ocorrências desde inundações de edifícios, estradas, quedas de árvores e falhas de eletricidade um pouco por todo o distrito de de Vila Real, disse à agência Lusa fonte da proteção civil.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...arvores-e-arrastamento-de-terras-em-vila-real


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2018 às 23:09)

Por aqui, nesta última hora, trovoada e chuva por vezes intensa. 
19ºC.


----------



## keipha (21 Jun 2018 às 23:30)

Afinal aqui se houver 2° round será de madrugada. Fugiu tudo e pelo radar não se avizinha grande coisa...

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (21 Jun 2018 às 23:38)

Algumas trovoadas no Sarzedo, uma delas com granizo cerca das 21 horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2018 às 23:56)

Boas...a chegar mais ,são várias...clarões por todo lado ,com 21.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 32.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a chegar mais ,são várias...clarões por todo lado ,com 21.9ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 32.4ºC e 1.0mm.


Está impressionante a sul de CB


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2018 às 01:28)

A pouco por aqui


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2018 às 01:35)

Não calibrei a iso, esqueci-me  mas fica o registo.
Pena os raios andarem muito pelo meio das nuvens.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2018 às 02:11)

Mas que carga monumental de água, a rua parece uma ribeira! Noite espetacular!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jun 2018 às 04:16)

As minhas humildes fotos da noite até agora, não fossem os malditos cabos:


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia, temos trovoada de novo pela Cova da Beira com a temperatura rondar os 19ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2018 às 09:01)

Norther disse:


> Não calibrei a iso, esqueci-me  mas fica o registo.
> Pena os raios andarem muito pelo meio das nuvens.


A segunda está cinco estrelas! Belíssima!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 09:40)

"Uma ponte ruiu em Chaves...

Mais estragos na cidade Flaviense..."


"NUNCA VI!

CHAVES, CARROS COMPLETAMENTE COBERTOS DE ÁGUA!

NÓS AVISAMOS! O AVISO VERMELHO CORRETAMENTE LANÇADO0"


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2018 às 09:45)

Forte trovoada por cá, muita chuva.


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2018 às 09:50)

Chuva intensa e trovoada na zona de seia.

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2018 às 10:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "NUNCA VI! CHAVES, CARROS COMPLETAMENTE COBERTOS DE ÁGUA! NÓS AVISAMOS! O AVISO VERMELHO CORRETAMENTE LANÇADO0"



Acho que é preciso mais cuidado com determinadas citações; a frase citada acima deve ser relativizada. Os avisos meteorológicos só têm validade se forem emitidos pelas entidades oficiais para tal efeito porque para tal estão emanadas e são responsáveis; avisos feitos por pessoas sem credencial para tal revelam falta de autoridade em termos de competência, além de não assumirem quaisquer responsabilidades das consequências que provocam às populações.

Sobre as consequências relatadas, é civismo das pessoas tomarem as devidas precauções para evitarem consequências nefastas; colocar carros em leito de inundação revela falhas pessoais e não de nenhuma entidade oficial – isso pode ter ocorrido ontem em Chaves mas também podia ter ocorrido em qualquer outro ponto do país (quem falha são as pessoas irresponsáveis que deviam era ter juízo e não estacionar em locais de leito inundáveis).


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 10:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Acho que é preciso mais cuidado com determinadas citações; a frase citada acima deve ser relativizada. Os avisos meteorológicos só têm validade se forem emitidos pelas entidades oficiais para tal efeito porque para tal estão emanadas e são responsáveis; avisos feitos por pessoas sem credencial para tal revelam falta de autoridade em termos de competência, além de não assumirem quaisquer responsabilidades das consequências que provocam às populações.
> 
> Sobre as consequências relatadas, é civismo das pessoas tomarem as devidas precauções para evitarem consequências nefastas; colocar carros em leito de inundação revela falhas pessoais e não de nenhuma entidade oficial – isso pode ter ocorrido ontem em Chaves mas também podia ter ocorrido em qualquer outro ponto do país (quem falha são as pessoas irresponsáveis que deviam era ter juízo e não estacionar em locais de leito inundáveis).



Eu coloquei as ditas informações dentro de "", pois limitei-me apenas a copiá-las das paginas acima mencionadas, não escrevi nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2018 às 10:38)

Bom dia ...fresquinho natural,do melhor para se andar na rua ,alguma trovoada durante a noite e pouca chuva ,queria muito mais ,com 23.0ºC e só 1.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (22 Jun 2018 às 10:54)

Mais uma manhã com trovoada e muita chuva.
Tem sido trovoada de final de tarde/noite e depois de manhã. 2 dias seguidos assim.
Foto do nascer do sol de ontem acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Boas. Pouco nublado, vento fraco.
26.2°C // 45%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 10:12)

Boas ...hoje já volta a apertar ,com 25.5ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de ontem 19.3ºC / 32.4ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (23 Jun 2018 às 11:21)

Também céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 23°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 11:53)

Boas ...mercurio a subir ,vão aparecendo algumas de ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 13:37)

Boas,
Hoje com os filhotes ...
Lamego 
Céu limpo 
29°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 15:00)

Boas ...mais ,algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 32.3ºC e abafado .


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 16:55)

Boas,
Formação de alguns cumulus 
Mas nada de especial 
31°C







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 18:23)

Boas ...com 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 21:11)

Boas ...ainda muito ar quente ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2018 às 22:38)

Boas ...ainda ,com 27.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2018 às 00:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu coloquei as ditas informações dentro de "", pois limitei-me apenas a copiá-las das paginas acima mencionadas, não escrevi nada.



Boa noite,
A legenda da partilha da minha pagina não é mais que a legenda que o seguidor colocou no registo que enviou.
No Meteo Trás-os-Montes foi feito um seguimento ponderado e responsável, mas intenso.
A parceria com a Luso Meteo acabou pois deixei entre outras coisas de me identificar com o modo estridente como trabalha, esta partilha é exemplo disso.
O Meteo Trás-os-Montes, não lança avisos, porque não tem competências para tal, fazemos nowcasting e o feedback que temos é gratificante.
Somos e vamos continuar a ser politicamente incorretos em relação às falhas flagrantes do IPMA, à falta de rigor, de deligencia reforçada... Tudo na esperança que o serviço melhore, não é só porque sim como muitos as vezes parecem fazer crer.
Há lugar para todos, ganhamos todos com a diversidade que hoje em dia existe, não se gosta? Não se segue, ponto.
Saudações ao fórum.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jun 2018 às 10:22)

22.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2018 às 14:37)

Boas...não falha ,bem se estará há beira mar a esta hora ...por aqui nem se pode ir há rua ,é só ar quente ,parece que a semana que vêm por aí...vai ser mais fácil de aturar ,com 32.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2018 às 16:22)

Boas ...ar mais quente  e bruma,no horizonte...visibilidade muito reduzida ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2018 às 17:24)

Boas ...isto a meio da tarde...virou para ser o dia mais quente do ano ,a passar dos trinta e cinco,bafo ,com 35.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Boas ...o vento virou para WNW e aumentou ...vento ainda muito ,com 32.7ºC,começou a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

Boas...hoje alguma brisa de WNW ,vai ajudando a refrescar o ar...sabe bem ,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2018 às 08:29)

Bons dias ...finalmente uma manhã cheia de fresco natural ,tapado  e algum nevoeiro ,com 18.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2018 às 11:08)

Boas ...já com sol ...hoje o ar cheira a salgado e fresco ,sinal de bom tempo ,com 22.3ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jun 2018 às 13:47)

1100 metros o nevoeiro tenta subir mas o vento nao deixa , temperatura nos 26.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2018 às 14:12)

Boas ...céu continua limpo com a brisa a correr de SWW,temperatura a subir...nada parecido com o dia de ontem ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2018 às 14:17)

No resto do país já refrescou um pouco, mas aqui continua muito quente. 33ºC por agora. No meu sensor a mínima foi de 23ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2018 às 15:17)

Que maravilha de dia!!!
Tudo nublado ainda, *20.7ºC*

Mínima: *16.2ºC*


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2018 às 18:15)

O céu continua totalmente nublado, temperatura muito constante, vai soprando uma aragem, *20.8ºC*
Ainda não atingiu os 21ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2018 às 18:54)

Boas ...viva o verão ...não mexer mais nas temperaturas nos próximos dias ,com 26.4ºC e a brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

Uma boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 19.3ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jun 2018 às 22:49)

Serra do Açor disse:


> 1100 metros o nevoeiro tenta subir mas o vento nao deixa , temperatura nos 26.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da dó ver a serra do Açor neste estado! Vai demorar muitos anos para voltar a ser aquilo que já foi
Como está neste momento a mata da Margaraça e a Fraga da Pena Paulo? Nota.se  diferenças depois da Primavera ? Abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2018 às 08:15)

Coisa pouco vulgar, a nebulosidade litoral chegar até aqui, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano. 21ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2018 às 08:18)

Boas ...mais uma manhã cheia de frescura natural ,tudo tapado e algum nevoeiro ,com 16.2ºC...muito bom .

Dados de ontem 17.0ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2018 às 12:27)

Boas ...um dia de verão...feito há minha medida ,até dá gosto para se andar na rua ,já com céu limpo e uma brisa fresca a correr ,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jun 2018 às 12:37)

Ainda mais fresco hoje. céu nublado, *17.7ºC*
Já chuviscou e acumulou *0.5mm*


----------



## Norther (26 Jun 2018 às 13:05)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 26ºC, com uma ligeira brisa do quadrante oeste.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Jun 2018 às 13:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Da dó ver a serra do Açor neste estado! Vai demorar muitos anos para voltar a ser aquilo que já foi
> Como está neste momento a mata da Margaraça e a Fraga da Pena Paulo? Nota.se  diferenças depois da Primavera ? Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


E verdade e uma tristeza ver a Serra desta maneira ainda para mais quem todos os dias ve esta paisagem , custou a habituar , a mata ainda assim na parte central resistiu e ainda vale a pena a visita ,logo que por la passe tiro uma foto , um abraco.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2018 às 15:06)

Boas ...céu limpo e algum vento de SSW,temperatura a subir,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Jun 2018 às 15:40)

1100 metros a barreira da Serra do  Açor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Boas...brisa já presente em força ,com 21.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jun 2018 às 22:17)

Serra do Açor disse:


> E verdade e uma tristeza ver a Serra desta maneira ainda para mais quem todos os dias ve esta paisagem , custou a habituar , a mata ainda assim na parte central resistiu e ainda vale a pena a visita ,logo que por la passe tiro uma foto , um abraco.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Imagino que sim, tenho muitas boas recordações dessa serra
Vai partilhando fotos sim! 
Um dia tudo voltará a ser parecido com aquilo que já foi

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2018 às 22:30)

Boas...vai ficando fresco na rua,boa arejar a casa ,com 18.3ºC e brisa a correr .

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jun 2018 às 23:32)

*14.3ºC*
Noite fresquinha, como se quer!!!!!
Ao fim da tarde o Sol ainda apareceu, e a temperatura subiu aos *23ºC*, mas a maior parte da tarde foi passada abaixo dos 21ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jun 2018 às 00:45)

Nickname disse:


> *14.3ºC*
> Noite fresquinha, como se quer!!!!!
> Ao fim da tarde o Sol ainda apareceu, e a temperatura subiu aos *23ºC*, mas a maior parte da tarde foi passada abaixo dos 21ºC



Tenho tudo aberto em casa e como estou de manga curta, estava com frio. Tão bom!


----------



## Nickname (27 Jun 2018 às 01:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tenho tudo aberto em casa e como estou de manga curta, estava com frio. Tão bom!



Também tenho tudo aberto!!
*11.7ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jun 2018 às 02:43)

Nickname disse:


> Também tenho tudo aberto!!
> *11.7ºC*



Que maravilha. Há dois dias tinha entre 27,5 e 28 graus dentro de casa durante o dia, sem nada ligado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2018 às 08:09)

Boas ...a manhã com fresquinho natural ,hoje com céu limpo ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2018 às 10:51)

Boas ...nuvens altas em passagem  já a fazer figas ao sol ,com 22.4ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jun 2018 às 12:07)

Finalmente uma mínima abaixo da média, *10.3ºC*

Agora segue nos *21.1ºC*, com muitas nuvens a Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2018 às 13:30)

Boas ...céu mais aberto de nuvens altas,sol já vai atuando  e quente,o vento vai rodando de SWW ,com 26.7ºC...com vontade de subir.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Esta tarde, alguma instabilidade sobre as montanhas. 






27ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2018 às 18:24)

Boas...céu com poucas nuvens ,sol ainda quente e já com brisa a correr ,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (27 Jun 2018 às 20:38)

manha com nevoeiro, á tarde nuvens altas.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jun 2018 às 20:40)

*18.8ºC*,  ligeira brisa.
Máxima: *24.6ºC*

Por mim era o Verão todo assim!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2018 às 22:07)

Boas...vai ficando fresco ,brisa hoje mais fraca ,com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2018 às 12:11)

Boas ...nublado por nuvens altas ...está abafado ,vento fraco de SSW ,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2018 às 15:01)

Boas ...céu mais aberto e o sol vai quente ,com 29.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2018 às 17:58)

Boas ...sol e o vento aumentar de SWW...nuvens só a norte e a fugirem ,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jun 2018 às 19:44)

Boas  no regresso  a casa vi uma célula sobre a serra da estrela, pela App vi que havia algumas descargas eléctricas  para essa zona. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2018 às 20:20)

Mais um dia com instabilidade por estas bandas. 

Para leste, já em Espanha.





Um pouco mais fresco hoje. 24ºC por agoa.


----------



## tomalino (28 Jun 2018 às 21:32)

Trovoada intensa na minha chegada a Torre de Moncorvo. Tive sorte e esteve sempre à minha frente durante 30 kms.










Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

Boas...céu mais limpo e alguma brisa a passar ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## tomalino (28 Jun 2018 às 21:52)

Enviaram-me este vídeo de Torre de Moncorvo, de autoria de Teresa Ramos:

//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b354a7cd3f7f/VID-20180628-WA0008.mp4

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2018 às 22:27)

Boas...com 21.1ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## srr (29 Jun 2018 às 09:15)

Inundações esta noite em Mogadouro e torre de Moncorvo :
Uma chuva intensa, acompanhada de trovoada registou-se quinta-feira em Torre de Moncorvo, provocando inundações e deslizamento de terras, que mobilizam mais de duas dezenas de bombeiros.

https://observador.pt/2018/06/29/tr...ndacoes-e-deslizamento-de-terras-em-moncorvo/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia de verão ...parece que têm continuação para os próximos dias ,do melhor ,com 23.2ºC e vão chegando nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2018 às 14:33)

Boas ...mais nuvens e mais quente,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2018 às 17:20)

Boas...meio nublado e o vento aumentar de SW,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2018 às 18:53)

trovoada muito forte agora! fortes trovões bem perto, eu gosto de trovoada mas até dava medo andar na rua
luz abaixo algumas vezes. Chove moderado


----------



## Cesar (29 Jun 2018 às 19:02)

Nublado, com vento moderado até agora sem chuva.


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2018 às 19:08)

um ultimo estrondo seguido de chuva forte. Parece que passou o pior
era incrível ver os relâmpagos a cair do outro lado da margem do rio, nos montes


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2018 às 19:12)

aí está o que passou por aqui


----------



## Tonton (29 Jun 2018 às 20:17)

huguh disse:


> um ultimo estrondo seguido de chuva forte. Parece que passou o pior
> era incrível ver os relâmpagos a cair do outro lado da margem do rio, nos montes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Boas...voltou a ficar nublado,brisa de WNW a correr,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Tonton disse:


>



não pude filmar infelizmente, vinha a conduzir 
não há luz na Régua desde antes das 19h.. Felizmente na minha zona temos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2018 às 22:18)

Boas...já cairam alguns aguaceiros ,vento mais fraco,com 21.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jun 2018 às 23:25)

*16.6ºC*
Começa a chover, bom para a relva.
Cortei-a hoje,  não me lembro de a ver tão verde às portas de Julho, é o resultado deste mês chuvoso


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jun 2018 às 23:55)

Boas. Chegou a chuvinha à Covilhã com trovoada à mistura 
21.3°C. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Jun 2018 às 01:02)

trovoada de novo, já se ouviram 3 trovões


----------



## huguh (30 Jun 2018 às 01:10)

vários trovões nos ultimos 5 minutos, chove fraco


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2018 às 08:51)

A trovoada desta noite deixou mais uns milímetros de precipitação por aqui. O total deste mês já ultrapassa os 100mm. Por estas bandas já é um dos junhos mais chuvosos das últimas décadas.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro tivemos chuva forte e trovoada esta madrugada pela 1:40 h. 

Neste momento sigo com 19.7°c, vento fraco, céu muito nublado.

Visíveis nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical para os lados da Sanábria. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jun 2018 às 09:43)

Bias ontem por aqui ainda trovejou apesar de a celula pouca chuva ter descarregado .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jun 2018 às 09:49)

A imagem tem cerca de um mess mostra o contrasted entre a Serra e os Campos , a segunda e da mata da margaraca depois do incendio a provar que a fliresta autocne resiste ao fogo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2018 às 10:58)

Esta manhã, depois da trovoada.





Céu nublado e 21ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jun 2018 às 11:18)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18.4°C.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2018 às 12:04)

Chove bem em Mogadouro, pingas grossas e levantou-se muito vento de SE. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2018 às 12:09)

Fortes rajadas de vento em Mogadouro, céu muito escuro. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (30 Jun 2018 às 12:27)

Em Torre de Moncorvo ouvem-se trovões e o vento sopra forte com rajadas. Passaram duas células perto, mas aqui choveu pouco.
Durante a madrugada choveu bastante, com trovoada por volta da meia noite. 

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

Mais uma forte trovoada por volta das 13h. O dia de hoje já contabiliza mais de 20mm.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jun 2018 às 16:22)

Negro, negro e sem pinga de chuva.. 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2018 às 21:39)

*16.3ºC*
Céu nublado o dia todo, o Sol mal apareceu.
Acumulado bastante razoável de *10.2mm* graças a dois fortes aguaceiros de uma hora cada  aproximadamente, um ao início da madrugada e outro ao início da tarde.
Máxima: *20.7ºC*

Viseu(aeródromo) vai em *91mm* neste mês, muito bom!!


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

Boas,

Aguaceiro forte e de gotas grossas neste momento na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro.

Há minutos um relâmpago para sul e o respectivo trovão ao longe 

17.8°c actuais. 



Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2018 às 22:22)

Boas...estava prometida e andou a prometer durante o dia ...nem uma pinga ,já com céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 25.1ºC.

De este mês 16.0mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

Serra do Açor disse:


> A imagem tem cerca de um mess mostra o contrasted entre a Serra e os Campos , a segunda e da mata da margaraca depois do incendio a provar que a fliresta autocne resiste ao fogo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela partilha Paulo,  para quem tem dúvidas que uma floresta autóctone é das melhores prevenções contra incêndios de grandes proporções, a mata da Margaraça é bem o exemplo disso no meio do desastre ecológico que aconteceu em pleno Parque Natural da Serra do Açor
Quando tiveres possibilidade partilha uma da Fraga da Pena, é um sítio que me diz muito e gostava muito de ver como estava! Obrigado.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Leo S. F. (2 Mai 2019 às 16:38)

cm3pt disse:


> Imagem de radar do IPMA (radar dinâmico) sobrepoosta com mapa 3D. Mas que grande tempestade cai agora no sopé na Serra da Padrela, a nordeste de Vila Real. Eco roxo no radar.


Boa tarde.
Como é que conseguiu sobrepor as imagens de radar do IPMA no Google Earth?


----------

